# Mortise Pal - Plunge router mortise jig



## mcather (Dec 30, 2014)

Searching for Mortise Pal Plunge router mortise jig...company has closed, so looking for a re-sell. Had my tool chest stolen:...slowly replacing everything, my mortise pal was a great little jig. If you know of one for sale or have one for sale please contact me. THKX!
Michel


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am sorry your tools were stolen, do a search online, the mortising tool isn't hard to find at all.


----------

